# 1992 25HP Evinrude Primer???



## nathanielrthomas (Aug 10, 2011)

Hello guys, got a motor question for ya. I have a 1992 25hp Rude with the primer system. It runs great after i prime it up(3 or 4 pulls usually does it), but if it goes dead before it gets warm(like all 2 strokes), you gotta prime it up all over again. Is this normal, or is something messed up? It kinda sputters while idling, but runs out strong and clean. I get good pressure on the bulb, Ive replaced all fuel lines annd fuel pump, and Ive got new gas in it. Thanks fellas.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 12, 2011)

The primer system was originally designed to replace the choke system due primarily to complaints of customers flooding their engines with the choke system. Although the primer solved that issue you may need to pull the primer a time or two after a cold start while the engine is warming in order to keep the engine running. Perfectly normal. 
You mentioned the engine is "sputtering". If it is running rough at idle while warm it is rich and can be leaned out using the mixture screw. If lean popping it can also be richened. Wait until the engine is completely warm at idle.


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Aug 12, 2011)

Pappy said:


> The primer system was originally designed to replace the choke system due primarily to complaints of customers flooding their engines with the choke system. Although the primer solved that issue you may need to pull the primer a time or two after a cold start while the engine is warming in order to keep the engine running. Perfectly normal.
> You mentioned the engine is "sputtering". If it is running rough at idle while warm it is rich and can be leaned out using the mixture screw. If lean popping it can also be richened. Wait until the engine is completely warm at idle.



Thank you Sir. I played with the mixture screw a bit while working on it about a month ago. I may have messed something up. Do you have any guidance on adjusting it? I know where it is, I just have no clue how to go about making it correct. Also, what do you mean by popping it?

Thanks Pappy.


----------



## Whoopbass (Aug 12, 2011)

I run the same motor and have pretty much the same issues. It idles like crap even though i've adjusted the mixture knob every which way. I've never had an idle problem with a regular pull choke outboard so it must have something to do with the primer system. Sometimes when i'm idling and its running like crap I can get it to idle better by pulling out the primer knob a 1/4"-1/2" but that only seems to work sporadically and only for a short time. Runs fine after 1500 rpm or so.
My riding lawn mower was idling like crap so I pulled the carb off and dismantled it then soaked it in pine-sol overnight and that fixed the problem so i'm going to try that with my outboard when I get a chance. Pine-Sol seems to clean better then any carb cleaner on the market.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 12, 2011)

A lean pop in other words would be a lean sneeze or a backfire due to a lean condition. When adjusting your mixture screw always make sure the engine is up to temperature at idle. Start turning the screw clockwise around 1/8-1/4 turn at a time at first and waiting for around 20-30 seconds to allow the engine to adapt to the new fuel/air ratio. When the engine pops or sneezes turn the needle back out around 1/4 turn or so and make sure it will accelerate. Always make these adjustments in the water, not on a hose. I would urge both of you to take a pair of needle nosed pliers and clamp off the inlet or outlet hose to the primer assembly while the engine is running to see if it makes a difference in running quality. If it does then the primer needs to be cleaned internally. Those engines should run very smoothly for a 2 cylinder.


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks pappy. I took the boat out this weekendand got the fuel/air mixture corrected. It idles smoothly and wont go dead. I didnt realize the difference the fuel/air mixture would make inthe top end performance as well. Its a lot smoother and more powerful throughout now. Top speed even increased.


----------

